# [CLOSED!] Tom is crafting: lily record player



## Candy83 (May 1, 2020)

On my island *Óhana*, the Cranky cat *Tom* has the DIY card for the *lily record player*.

The above map shows Tom’s location. He is on the second level (as are all the islanders).

I will take each visitor to Tom’s house.

(Island date: April 30, 2020. It is daylight.)

If you are interested, please let me know. I will send you a Dodo Code in a PM.


----------



## morthael (May 1, 2020)

i’m interested in coming!!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 1, 2020)

Interested in coming as well ^_^


----------



## duke-420 (May 1, 2020)

Interested too!


----------



## Pendar (May 1, 2020)

Would like to come over if possible please


----------



## n00b (May 1, 2020)

im interested ! thanks!


----------



## bebexd (May 1, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## violet48 (May 1, 2020)

Very interesting in visiting!


----------



## Candy83 (May 1, 2020)

It is 11:08 p.m. ET. 

I will be opening close to 11:30 p.m. ET. And I will let those above this posted comment know via PM my Dodo Code.


----------



## maxii (May 1, 2020)

i’m interested!


----------



## Candy83 (May 1, 2020)

I will opening up shortly.

PMs will go to the people, starting from the first posting response.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020

I PM’d Dodo Codes to Post Nos. 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## Blohshboy (May 1, 2020)

I’m interested as well!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 1, 2020)

im interested!


----------



## MegBeth (May 1, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> View attachment 251590
> 
> View attachment 251591
> 
> ...


Can my BF and I please come? ^.^ thank you!!


----------



## Candy83 (May 1, 2020)

I am willing to take those wanting to come.

Watch this thread.

*UPDATE:* I got an error; will send new PMs for new Dodo Code.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 1, 2020)

Im interested!^^


----------



## animal_hunter (May 1, 2020)

I’m interested


----------



## Candy83 (May 1, 2020)

Dodo Codes have been PM’s to Post Nos. 2, 3, 4, and 5.


----------



## Kaey (May 1, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Tasuot (May 1, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! (=


----------



## Cottonball (May 1, 2020)

May I come grab it?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 1, 2020)

Are you still accepting people? I'd like to come by please.


----------



## Candy83 (May 2, 2020)

PMs for Dodo Codes, for Posts Nos. 6 and afterward, will be going out shortly.

I will be trying to get everyone interested in for this.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

PMs for Dodo Codes went to Post Nos. 6, 7, 8, 10, and 12.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

NOTE: I am not very social when hosting due to multitasking.

I will take you each to Tom.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

More PMs, for Dodo Codes, going out shortly beginning with Post #13.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

PMs, for Dodo Codes, went to those from Post Nos. 13, 14, 16, and 17.


----------



## Candy83 (May 2, 2020)

Coming up in a few minutes: Posts #19, 20, 21, and 22.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

I just sent PMs to those @ Post Nos. 19, 20, 21, and 22.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

*UPDATE @ 12:40 a.m. ET: *If I missed anyone, please say so.

The last one invited, so far, was at Post #22.

If no one else requests to come, shortly, I will take a break.

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

*UPDATE @ 12:52 a.m. ET: *I will take a break until 01:30 a.m. ET. Then I will check to see if anyone else is also interested. If no one says he/she is, by 02:00 a.m. ET, I will close the thread.


----------



## Candy83 (May 2, 2020)

*CLOSED! *

(I will be moving the day. So, the DIY will no longer be available.)


----------

